
Family Tree DNA permits FBI to use genetic database to help violent crime - inetknght
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/salvadorhernandez/family-tree-dna-fbi-investigative-genealogy-privacy
======
murphyslab
It appears that they have done this both in violation of their Terms of
Service and their Privacy Statement, as they failed to notify customers of the
change in policy when they began working with the FBI. These terms previously
stated two things: (1) no use by law enforcement and (2) we will notify you of
major changes in advance, providing the opportunity to opt out. They changed
the agreement well after the FBI began using their database (with their
consent and facilitation and profit motive) and it may have only been changed
with the publication of the BuzzFeed News story.

> Changes to Privacy Statement: We may choose to modify this Privacy Statement
> at any time. We will provide advance notice of any material changes to this
> Statement, such as sending you an email or posting a notice to allow you the
> opportunity to survey the changes and decide whether to continue using our
> Services.

I'm curious whether this is also in violation of the GDPR. Most genealogy and
DNA related companies, including Family Tree DNA, undertook huge changes to
comply with the GDPR back in early 2018, so it would be strange to have them
suddenly placed themselves in non-compliance.

